# My MAC haven



## jessicalovesmac (Dec 25, 2007)

Our house is small so DH was kind enough to build a shelf into a closet for me. He even added a light to make it the perfect makeup area in our spare room. I put up pictures and organi

zed all my stuff in sterilite containers.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 25, 2007)

Arent those sterlite containers fantastic for storage? I like your posters


----------



## frocher (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice area!


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2007)

li ike it!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

very nice


----------



## nashoba95 (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah i use the sterlite for my storage too.  so great and stackable!  love them.


----------



## WhippedCrm (Dec 26, 2007)

i have to go get some of those!! great idea


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for looking everyone. I'm new to posting pictures so I'm glad they came out OK.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 2, 2008)

That is such a wonderful little spot!!  I wish I had a space like that!  Mine is squashed right between my bed and bedroom door.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But I love how you MAC-atized it!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! Do you like you mirror, what kind is it?


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Nice! Do you like you mirror, what kind is it?_

 

    I'm not sure on the brand but it was relatively cheap ($30?) at Bed Bath and Beyond. It works really well, and the other side has the magnifier for plucking brows and stuff.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yes...this is a beautiful haven....


----------



## NaturallyME (Jan 7, 2008)

nice


----------



## Labonte (Jan 23, 2008)

Where did you get the Viva Glam posters? They are so cool


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jan 27, 2008)

I have those same white/clear drawers and let me tell you they have saved my life seriously!


----------



## LuxeKitten (Jan 28, 2008)

My bathroom is 99% sterilite container right now! I need to upgrade from the A5 to the A4 (Letter) sized containers, mine are just too ful!


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Labonte* 

 
_Where did you get the Viva Glam posters? They are so cool_

 

They are actually adverts from a magazine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A freebie I got with my Allure one month, I was so happy to see them in there.


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice !!

I also keep (a part of) my collection in small Sterilite containers, they are so handy and convenient


----------

